

How to disable blinking cursors - richardk
http://www.jurta.org/en/prog/noblink

======
artmageddon
While I appreciate the ability to be able to disable the blinking cursor, does
anyone else _not_ mind the cursor? Personally I'd rather know where my input
focus is(how many times have you dealt with a poorly-written UI that doesn't
have a logical tab ordering?), or at least know that I'm able to start typing,
rather than wonder if the application in question is blocking input because of
execution... comparing it to "torture" seems a little far-fetched.

~~~
aidenn0
I actually prefer a blinking cursor so long as the window has focus. This is
the default of gvim and emacs. Though the one good thing about this article is
that it finally got me to read the urxvt man page to figure out how to get
urxvt to do that (it defaults to no blink).

~~~
shrikant
_I actually prefer a blinking cursor so long as the window has focus._

Both you and a commenter below (wzdd:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2629575>) mention this. I've never
encountered cursor-blinking-without-window-focus in any app I've ever used -
what programs actually exhibit such obnoxious behaviour?

~~~
MaysonL
This occurs in the search form (in a white label version of IE, if I'm not
mistaken) at the local public library (they have numerous terminals scattered
throughout the library). It's rather annoying to see the blinking cursor,
start typing, have nothing happen, and have to find the mouse, locate the
bleeping mouse cursor, and click in the test box.

------
ori_b
I actually had to check if the system I'm on had a blinking cursor. I care so
little one way or the other that I don't notice.

